# Photo Contest



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Howdy folks, a picture of me helping my granddaughter on her 1st fishing trip is currently in a photo contest and we could use some votes. We are currently in 3rd place. Thanks

https://americanexpedition.us/grandpa-and-granddaughter-fishing

BTW here is the picture.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Done! Good luck!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Done!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Done. Good Luck


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Done.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Done!


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

done


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

done


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Done


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Done


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You got it


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone!! We are only a few votes out of 1st!!!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

done


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the support, we have pulled into the lead by a few votes!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Done


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Done... Way to go Grandpa! 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Done.... great picture!


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

done. Loved this picture the first time you shared. So sweet.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Done Deal


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done, you're at 121 votes. Great photo, Good Luck!


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Done. Can't wait to take my grandson.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks again everyone!!!!



djwag94 said:


> Done, you're at 121 votes. Great photo, Good Luck!


Thanks for the update, I'll checked a little while ago and it had started to pull ahead by 10 votes.



Realvestor said:


> Done. Can't wait to take my grandson.


The first time will be a day you will remember and treasure for the rest of your life!!!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

One more from me....good luck!


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

DONE said 132 votes


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Done


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Done - great pic!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Done, love the picture


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

Done!! Great photo!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

152 Votes


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Done. Great pic!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

done, 162

vote here: https://americanexpedition.us/grandpa-and-granddaughter-fishing


----------



## Regnar (Jun 25, 2013)

Great pic, done!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks once more to everyone for the awesome support. As soon as my green gun gets reloaded I'll shoot those I've missed some green.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Voted ~ That's definitely a memorable moment to capture!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Done


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Done. 139 when I voted this morning.


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Great photo! I voted for ya 

Good Luck!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

done


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

181 votes at 11:26.
Good luck!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done! :smile: (187 votes)


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Again I have to say you folks are AWESOME, your support has givin us a good lead. I'm hoping it holds until Sept. 15th. Either way, the support we have received from the 2cool family is unbelievable and we are in your debt. Thank you all again!!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

(195 votes) at 3:23.


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

Done!


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Lets you vote each day so...... done again! 194


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

djwag94 said:


> (195 votes) at 3:23.


Hmmm, I voted at 4:11pm and it showed 194??????


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Done! Good Luck!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Done


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Done. 203 votes!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Dukman said:


> Hmmm, I voted at 4:11pm and it showed 194??????


I copied & pasted my vote, just like this one! You have to hit the vote tab again to see current count.

Voting 

Vote
 (204 votes)


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

djwag94 said:


> I copied & pasted my vote, just like this one! You have to hit the vote tab again to see current count.
> 
> Voting
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

https://americanexpedition.us/grandpa-and-granddaughter-fishing#

(220 votes)


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Cool pic.... Done


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

230 now


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks folks, it amazes me at the support you good people have given me and my granddaughter. Thanks just doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

1 more vote...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

1 more


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Dang didnt know we could vote more that once... Is it a once a day thing? I voted again. Showed to be in the 240's


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Grandpa and Granddaughter Fishing*


Vote
 (250 votes)


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Vote
 (256 votes)


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Herb Burnwell said:


> Dang didnt know we could vote more that once... Is it a once a day thing? I voted again. Showed to be in the 240's


Yes you can vote once a day or more if you are on a different device with a different IP address.

We are still in front with a pretty good lead over 2nd, but voting continues until Sept. 15th so it is not a done deal.

Once more I want to THANK everyone for the support!!!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

263


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

I got to be 36, 111, and 255....lets see what number I am tomorrow.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone, the vote count is now 269.....


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

you got my vote


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

281 at 6:40 PM


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

285 when I check a few minutes ago......Wow thanks everyone!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done.


Vote
 (288 votes)


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

done good luck


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Done


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

297 at last check, you folks are doing a great job as maintaining our lead. There just aren't words to express the thanks I have for you fine folks!!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

299


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

307 at my last check and that is awesome!!!!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

309 at 7:27 PM


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Done...311 7:43


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done,


Vote
 (322 votes)


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

323...I voted again, I think it counted it, it went from 322 to 323


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done 324


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I just checked and it is 327, THANKS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

I just checked it,


Vote
 (333 votes)


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

334


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

327


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

339 at 5:34 PM


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Voted again.... 340


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Voted. Sitting at 343.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Vote
 (349 votes)


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done it was 348 then it went to 350 after I voted


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Vote:ac550:
 (356 votes)


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

360 at 7:45pm


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Vote
 (367 votes):smile:


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done 371


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

WooHoo! 375 at 8:27pm. Let's hit 400 tomorrow.:bounce:


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

382 this morning when I checked, AWESOME!!! I was in the woods all weekend without internet and it is unbelievable how much support you folks continue to give us. Thanks doesn't see to be enough y'all. It is very, very much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done.


Vote
 (383 votes)


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

384


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

386


----------



## PaPa T (Sep 29, 2009)

387


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

391 at 11:59 am


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

again...393


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

#394


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Who's going to be # 400?

Currently at,


Vote
 (395 votes)


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

397 votes!


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

396 and if I'm looking at it right your next closest competitor has 27 votes, lol.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

WOW just checked and it is 400 even!!! Thanks folks!!!

2nd place actually is on page 2 of the pictures and it has 205 votes the last time I checked.



RRfisher said:


> 396 and if I'm looking at it right your next closest competitor has 27 votes, lol.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

done


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

402


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Last I checked we had about a 200 vote lead over 2nd. Voting continues until Sept. 15th so it isn't over by a long shot however with the support you fine folks have been giving us I'm not worried in the least bit. THANKS All OF YOU!!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done


Vote
 (411 votes)


----------



## PaPa T (Sep 29, 2009)

412


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

417 at 11:29 AM


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

418


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

419 @ 11:40


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done it said 420


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

428 when I just checked and 2nd place is 207 so the lead is growing. Man I just don't know what to say to all the support. Folks on 2cool are just awesome, Thanks!!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done

Vote here!


Vote
 (430 votes)


----------



## PaPa T (Sep 29, 2009)

431


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

435


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Done deal.. Great pic also


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

445 at 1:08 PM


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done,


Vote
 (457 votes)


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

460


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

468 at Halftime. How about 500 by lunch tomorrow??


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Vote
 (471 votes)


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Done 472


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

473


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done it said 476


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

478 at 12:39 PM


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Vote
 (487 votes)


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Who gets to be #500?


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done!


Vote
 (500 votes)


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done 501


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Done.... 504


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done 510


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done


Vote
 (511 votes)


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

514 at 9:47am


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Got you a few more the last few days. Good luck.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

518...


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

524...


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done 525


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done, vote here!


Vote
 (526 votes)


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow you folks are great!!! Can't tell you how much I appreciate you keeping this thing going and all the votes you have giving us. The lead grows every day over 2nd place and it is all due to the fine 2Cool family!!!


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Done again.... 529


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

531


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

There seems to be a lot of "Grandpa" aged guys working this thread!


----------



## PaPa T (Sep 29, 2009)

537


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

done 538


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done.


Vote
 (546 votes)


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

549


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

553


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

554


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> Howdy folks, a picture of me helping my granddaughter on her 1st fishing trip is currently in a photo contest and we could use some votes. We are currently in 3rd place. Thanks
> 
> https://americanexpedition.us/grandpa-and-granddaughter-fishing
> 
> BTW here is the picture.


That one's just toooooo GREAT !

556


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

561 at 7:09 pm.
How about 600 by Halftime tomorrow?? :walkingsm


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

562


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

563


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done


Vote
 (569 votes)


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

574 at 5:35 pm.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

575


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

577


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

582


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

583


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

592


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Vote
 (596 votes)


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

597.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Vote
 (605 votes)


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done 606


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

608...


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done










Vote
 (615 votes)


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done 616


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

617, good luck!!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

620 at 12:51 PM.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done 

Vote
 (622 votes)


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Done


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

629 at 5:27PM.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done


Vote
 (634 votes)


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

636


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done 638


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks again to everyone that has kept this going. The end of the voting is less than a week away and our lead of 2nd place has grown to over 300 votes. This has been such and awesome display of support I'm pretty much speechless. Thanks just doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I say we keep on keeping on!
We can't let that little sweetie down!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Runway said:


> I say we keep on keeping on!
> We can't let that little sweetie down!


Thanks!!!!!!
Says I have to spread some green so I get you later.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done.:smile:

Vote
 (647 votes)


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Slow day.
(650 votes)


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

done, #653; good luck!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done


Vote
 (660 votes)


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

663 at halftime.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!! Almost a 450 vote lead with voting ending on Monday. Y'all are great!!!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done









Vote
 (669 votes)


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

676 Saturday morning.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done 680


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Times running out, vote here.:walkingsm


Vote
 (681 votes)


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

685 at 12:22!
Let's bust 700 today.


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

I made it 686


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

691


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

694 at 5:45 am.


----------



## lpk (Dec 28, 2004)

*fishing pic*

696- Great Pic!!!!!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done 697


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

698.....Wow!!!! Today is the last day for voting and 2nd place is way, way behind with less than 250 votes. You folks have been beyond awesome and I don't have the words to describe my thanks. 2Cool is family!!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done.:spineyes:

Vote
 (699 votes)


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

700


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

*Outdoor Forum Photo Contest Winner!*

Congratulations to our Photo Contest winner: _*Derek Herring*_
Derek's heartwarming photo of a grandfather's introduction of the joy of fishing to his granddaughter collected 701 votes to win our prize of a $50 Gift Certificate.

An "honorable mention" goes out to Connie York's deer family photo for receiving the second highest number of votes. We appreciate everyone who participated in our contest and look forward to seeing more photos of your outdoor adventures.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

That was fun. Congratulations, Gramps!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks!!!!


----------

